# Screw Lugs For A Strap Change



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm looking to change the strap on my new homage.

The watch has bars but these are held in place by two VERY small screws into the lugs, has anyone here dealt with these before and could perhaps offer some advice?

The screw as far as I can tell is a small Allen key shape but as it seems to be around .5 mm it's fairly difficult to see!

Thanks!

R


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

Solved this one!

Rather than being allen key slots they're just little spring gates, needed a magnifying glass to see that though


----------

